# Double Drop Tines



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Been a long season but the waiting finally paid off. I'm sure a little luck was involved too. Buck was harvested on 12/26/2011 in Pike County Ohio. We have several trail cam pictures of the deer. A buddy and myself hunted the deer hard during rut and gun seasons with no success. The first time the buck was seen in person was on 12/26. He came in to some food right behind a large group of does. I had to be careful raising and drawing my bow due to the number of deer. The shot was a little higher and further back than I like but I still managed to double lung him. 100 grain Montec did its job with him only going 150 yards and laying down. I waited 5 hours to look for him. Had my doubts due to the poor blood trail but found him pretty quickly. All I can say is, don't give up. Use food this time of year to your advantage. He totally disappeared during rut but starting popping back up on the food we put out.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great buck and great story . Thats awesome you were able to stick with it and harvest that great of a deer after the orange army hit the woods . Congrats ! Let us know what he scores !! Kinda curious myself with the double drops . Think he'll go 180-190 ?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!! huge...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!! GREAT LOOKIN DEER!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow! That thing is awesome. Definitely unique.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

That is a stud!!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Great Buck,good job.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nicely done glad to see hunters that still wait for the buck they want. I am no longer a trophy hunter (wasn't very good when I was) but I will not ever take a yearling, not that it bothers me when people do. This will be a trophy you will always cheerish due to the hard and relentless work you put in. CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you are one cool hunter,LOL. i would have got the buck akers so bad i would have had to clean my pants after shooting a deer like that,LOL.

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!
SHERMAN


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

AMAZING! Its what you sit for hours in the woods for. Great job brother.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

That's what ya call a sick nasty buck congrats


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolute giant! Ive never even seen a deer that big let alone got within bow range, congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow,,, That's one hell of a Buck!!! Pretty cool you got the buck you hoped for too. Quite the Xmas gift I'd say. A huge congratulations goes out to you sir! Just an AWESOME BUCK! Congratulations!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats on a very...very...Fine Buck..And to have trail cam pics. even makes it better..He will look fantastic on the wall...Buck of a lifetime.....JIM....CL....:!....:!....:!....


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice deer !! Real nice!!


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

WOW! That's a buck of a lifetime. That's what I dream of for a trophy someday. Great job!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! Don't think i have ever seen drop tines that size. Awesome deer. Congrats.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Amazing Deer... Congratulations!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Awesome deer, way to stick with it. Love the trail cam pics to.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW.... Congrats!!!!!!! Cool buck:!, very unique


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations!!

Great buck


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. I rough scored it at 180" gross and 170 3/8" nontypical after deductions. I'm no expert at nontypical scoring. This is the first big buck I've killed that I didn't really care what the score was on it.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

That thing is awsome! Congrat's!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Incredible buck. Congrats.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

You just killed a bigger deer than probably 95% of people will ever see.... FREAKIN' SMILE!!  Great job! way to stick with it. It can be easy to "settle" when it starts getting late in the season.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is totally an assume rack with a great animal. Buck of a life time there man. I'm sure some corp. co. will offer you some big $$ for a copy of him. Be sure to post it on ODNR, Buckmaster and any other site for deer.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

What a moose!!!! SWEET!!! You are the man!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Very unique deer with those huge double "clubs". Kudo's for sticking it out on an awesome deer. You alway's wonder how they get by during the gun season but I'm sure your glad he did


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice Buck !!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck of a buck!


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

In my book there is no such thing as deductions. Those are for your taxes. Besides that if it has 180" of horn on its head who cares if it is even or not there is still 180" on its head.


----------

